# pop up



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I have a pop up when I click on something and it says "? may be busy" along with another sentence. Below that there is a continue button and a stop plugin button. I try to read what it pops up but it is so fast if you blink it is gone. It comes up on just about web site and slows things down. How do I get rid of that?

It says at the top - unresponsive plugin

Also at the top of the screen, I get a stop script button. What is causing this?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I would guess there is an unresponsive website script and your browser is fretting over it. Unless you use a addon extension that can detect/control these, you just live with it. I think full version of NO-SCRIPT is way to go, but it seems only available for Firefox. Also by default it blocks all scripts so you got to train it for each website to which scripts are allowed to run. Trying to figure out which scripts are actually necessary for navigation and which are just for extra website income on your dime can be tricky. 

Ghostery is available for all the major browsers including Firefox, Chrome/Chromium/IRON, Edge, IE, and Safari. Not as much control, but it will get rid of lot of the advertising/tracking scripts and no active management needed on your part. You will notice being able to surf lot faster.

Firefox addon called 'self destructing cookies' helps lot too, deletes any cookies when you leave a website, unless you whitelist that website. Without it, your cookie jar fills quickly with lot junk cookies and every website then wants to look at all your cookies to see where you have been cause that info is worth money to the data collectors. This inspection slows things down considerably. There is a similar addon for Chrome/Chromium/Iron. Cant remember the name.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

It appears it is only happening on FireFox. No problem on IE.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Try adding either NO-SCRIPT or Ghostery to Firefox and see what happens. You can have both at same time. Which I suppose is nice if you get frustrated with NO-SCRIPT on some site that has hundreds of scripts and you just whitelist it. Then Ghostery can take over and do its thing automagically.

Thats odd Firefox has script problem and IE doesnt. IE is infamous for script errors popping up. Be interesting what Chromium or Iron does. Is your Firefox uptodate? Could be it got a bug somewhere. The malcontents out there like to attack through web browser and email client vulnerbilities.


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Firefox just had an update. That's when the problem started.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Just noticed my Firefox isnt uptodate, so guess I cant brag. When I told it to do updates, it started downloading latest version, the WHOLE new version. Grrr. On metered cell hotspot, not greatest. Plus with linux no guarentee its going have all needed libraries. Sometimes their newer versions really require a newer version of linux.


----------



## Yellowsnow (May 11, 2016)

I'm not having an issue with the Firefox update running adblocker.

Have you ever run a program like CCleaner?


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

Yellowsnow said:


> I'm not having an issue with the Firefox update running adblocker.
> 
> Have you ever run a program like CCleaner?


I do have and run CCleaner. I added Ghostery and it seen that so far, the problem is solved.

Now if I could solve the problem of slow download on utube with FoxFire. When I call up a video, sometimes the voice is ahead of the video. I have to pause and let it download more before every thing works like it should.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I got that all the time with FireFox. I had to abandon it for Chrome, much to my dismay. But FF just became unusable, and I tried all kinds of things. And I just HATE Internet Explorer cause it just never agreed with me from it's start. So Chrome is it, despite my not wanting to make the Google empire bigger than it already is.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

MichaelZ said:


> I got that all the time with FireFox. I had to abandon it for Chrome, much to my dismay. But FF just became unusable, and I tried all kinds of things. And I just HATE Internet Explorer cause it just never agreed with me from it's start. So Chrome is it, despite my not wanting to make the Google empire bigger than it already is.


I suggest instead of Chrome, you use either Chromium or Iron Browser which is based on Chromium. Iron Browser can still use all the Chrome/Chromium extensions. It just has lot of the cruft removed. Chrome has a LOT of cruft. Chromium not so bad. Iron Browser pretty good.

But I like NO-SCRIPT and am very used to Firefox. I havent had any problems with Firefox but then I use the linux version. I also find that in order for Firefox to be usable MUST have NO-SCRIPT/Ghostery, self destructing cookies, and Ad Blocker Ultimate. Those are minimum, otherwise it slows to a crawl as every website wants to have their way with it, to glean info to sell, all hidden in the background.

I truly miss Opera Browser, used it for lot years until it gave up being independent and became a Chrome clone. They did make it easy by not offering a linux version for several years after moving to being Chrome based. When the last independent Opera version became long in tooth, I moved to Firefox and tried to make it as much like the old Opera as possible with various extensions.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

frank b said:


> I do have and run CCleaner. I added Ghostery and it seen that so far, the problem is solved.
> 
> Now if I could solve the problem of slow download on utube with FoxFire. When I call up a video, sometimes the voice is ahead of the video. I have to pause and let it download more before every thing works like it should.


As I mentioned, I seemed to have halted on Firefox 48. I assume it couldnt update further, maybe because of my version linux and it required some newer library which it couldnt update by itself. But I have no problem with it showing youtube. Maybe something in newer version causing problem??? Did you have problem with youtube in older version Firefox?


----------



## frank b (Nov 5, 2003)

I always had a problem with utube showing on FireFox. Not a problem with IE.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I tried youtube with Firefox on win10 on little netbook I use mostly for kindle. Youtube runs fine. So something else???? Its pretty clean, mostly only use little laptop for Kindle due to its very light weight and long battery life.

I also run a third party firewall set to PARANOID. This is almost mandatory on win10. I prefer a control freak firewall over bloated virus software, especially on low spec computer. Virus software slows low spec computers greatly. If something does get onto windows, the firewall prevents it phoning home without me knowing about it and having to ask my permission. The native windows firewall doesnt notify of outgoing access to internet, mostly cause win10 has spyware included from Microsoft that collects info to send back to mothership for them to sell. They dont want people aware of this. So by win10 not controlling outgoing access by default, it also leaves you vulnerable. You can set up incoming and outgoing rules with win10 firewall, but thats all, no notifications, no paranoid setting.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

here's another one along those lines.
I have Outlook. recently they added a bar across the bottom 1/4 of my screen. It was flashing one commercial after another.
My grandson eliminated the commercials, but the bar is still there..
Outlook will remove the bar if I agree to paying them $20.oo per year for that "service".. What ??? I am already paying for service, I have spam blocker, and now my
server is spamming me and blackmailing all at once ....

I refuse to do it..


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

I use Thunderbird. They have little message requesting a donation when Thunderbird loads, but thats it, goes away. I suspect you are stuck, either pay the money, live with the bar, or use a third party email client. Or possibly somebody has some sort of registry hack or something to get rid of it??

We live in a time when everybody wants to nickel and dime you one way or another. And if not that, they steal your private information to sell to heaven knows who.


----------

